# Steps to Download Windows 10 Mobile version of Apps manually ( Appx files )



## katsuga (Feb 29, 2016)

1. Download Charles ( https://www.charlesproxy.com/download/ )
2. Open it and connect your Windows 10 Mobile with same WIFI as that of PC
3. Go to WiFi settings in W10M .
4. Click on it.
5. Click on Proxy .
6. Choose " Manual Setup "
7. Write your PC name in place of " Address "
9. Write 8888 in place of " Port "
Now Charles will show data from your Windows 10 Mobile.
10. Start downloading Any app or game you want from Windows Store. It might show error but click on retry.
11. Once the download is finished.  Go to Charles.
12 Find " http://tlu.dl.delivery.mp.microsoft.com " and click on it.
13. you will find something like this " http://tlu.dl.delivery.mp.microsoft...=9ej1qxsFetMo5b+qSBWRfxdvaKRjGoVclROsaEqCZSA= " (  Here its for Action Note app )
14. Copy it and visit it on any browser and you will be able to download the appx files.
15. However the link wont work after 5 minutes as I think its storing the cache of the app. But using this trick you can download any W10M apps. Even CORE apps like Store.

We found it a month ago. However did not share fearing Microsoft might fix it. Checkout some of the apps we extracted in the link. Its more like extracting the app instead of downloading.
http://winphans.com/forum/windows-10-mobile-apps/

Credits - Team WinPhans and members of WP! facebook Group

*EDIT:1*
PLEASE USE *" APP INSTALLER "* FROM WINDOWS STORE TO SIDELOAD APPS ON WINDOWS 10 RS 
Link- App Installer (https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh4nns1) 

*EDIT:2*
If the 8888 does not work then go to proxy settings in Charles and check and use the new port.
http://imgur.com/mID4qbd

*EDIT:3*
We also have noticed that now you do not need to wait for the app to finish downloading to use the cache file link (step-11) ,once it starts downloading and the link with tlu.d..... links comes up, copy and paste it in a browser and download will start. Also the timer for the link has been increased to 20 minutes.


----------



## reksden (Feb 29, 2016)

katsuga said:


> 1. Download Charles ( https://www.charlesproxy.com/download/ )
> 2. Open it and connect your Windows 10 Mobile with same WIFI as that of PC
> 3. Go to WiFi settings in W10M .
> 4. Click on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



i download app, but appx and xap blocked for modding.


----------



## katsuga (Feb 29, 2016)

reksden said:


> i download app, but appx and xap blocked for modding.

Click to collapse



i have not tried modding it ( i dont even know how to do that  ) But one of my friend said he could edit those.


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 29, 2016)

And what do you do with them, because I only get this message





Blocking this way of installing apps is one of the most stupid decision Microsoft ever made. I have apps bought and downloaded from web store and I can't install them now from the SD card. I'm too polite to say what really needs to be said. 
I only say this: I have apps downloaded from my iPhone 4 that I can still install via iTunes in any iPhone 6 or iPad air. Not pirated content, apps that I have bought.


----------



## katsuga (Feb 29, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> And what do you do with them, because I only get this message
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if they are in appx ( w10m apps are all in appx ) then deploy them over wifi via developers option. ez


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 29, 2016)

katsuga said:


> if they are in appx ( w10m apps are all in appx ) then deploy them over wifi via developers option. ez

Click to collapse



"Failure reason: Failed to start deployment. Failure text: Package could not be opened. (0x80073cf0)"


----------



## katsuga (Feb 29, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> "Failure reason: Failed to start deployment. Failure text: Package could not be opened. (0x80073cf0)"

Click to collapse



i thiunk the package you have downloaded is corrupted. Tryout those i have extracted in http://winphans.com/forum/windows-10-mobile-apps/ . this are working for most of us


----------



## winphouser (Mar 6, 2016)

http://www.appx4fun.com has many (not all) appx package links.
@w.bogdan I think that's a bug in 14267.


----------



## katsuga (Mar 6, 2016)

winphouser said:


> http://www.appx4fun.com has many (not all) appx package links.
> @w.bogdan I think that's a bug in 14267.

Click to collapse



They do not have W10M version in appx4fun


----------



## ddobra (Mar 6, 2016)

Can anybody upload tunein radio and geonet ?


----------



## katsuga (Mar 6, 2016)

ddobra said:


> Can anybody upload tunein radio and geonet ?

Click to collapse



give me the link


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 6, 2016)

tunein radio and geonet = Xaps not Appx


----------



## w.bogdan (Mar 6, 2016)

winphouser said:


> http://www.appx4fun.com has many (not all) appx package links.
> @w.bogdan I think that's a bug in 14267.

Click to collapse



Using wpsnitch.appspot.com I can download Lumia Camera (This app is for Windows Phone 8.1.) https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/lumia-camera/9wzdncrfjbf9 and install it on W10M, but I can't install Lumia Camera (This app works on Windows 8 and Windows 10) https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/lumia-camera/9wzdncrfhww1 
There is definitely a bug ... in Microsoft.


----------



## katsuga (Mar 6, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> tunein radio and geonet = Xaps not Appx

Click to collapse



Tunein - http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/36132edd-87d5-4e75-a7a1-46b77ce041ea ( while downloading, rename the file to anything.xap )
GeoNet - http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/45a40238-557a-4eb2-aa10-5875e0749980  while downloading, rename the file to anything.xap )


----------



## raghulive (Mar 7, 2016)

katsuga said:


> Tunein - http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/36132edd-87d5-4e75-a7a1-46b77ce041ea ( while downloading, rename the file to anything.xap )
> GeoNet - http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/45a40238-557a-4eb2-aa10-5875e0749980  while downloading, rename the file to anything.xap )

Click to collapse



tunein is appx file but it for pc now ,xap for wp8.1,it will work for wp10m when they change app-manifest  for wp10 version. as it support arm.
in 14267  you can't install appx files from outside,it a bug in 14267


----------



## katsuga (Mar 7, 2016)

raghulive said:


> tunein is appx file but it for pc now ,xap for wp8.1,it will work for wp10m when they change app-manifest  for wp10 version. as it support arm.
> in 14267  you can't install appx files from outside,it a bug in 14267

Click to collapse



if there is an appx file then i can extract ot using the process on the post


----------



## raghulive (Mar 9, 2016)

katsuga said:


> if there is an appx file then i can extract ot using the process on the post

Click to collapse



Using fidder you can download in pc, then you  can edit manifest file to targeted wm10 version , but re-signing is the problem to deploy,all universal appx can be installed when the official wm10 rollout, then we can just download and install them


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 3, 2016)

katsuga said:


> i thiunk the package you have downloaded is corrupted. Tryout those i have extracted in http://winphans.com/forum/windows-10-mobile-apps/ . this are working for most of us

Click to collapse



The downlink link for Windows Store app from your site (http://winphans.com/forum/windows-10-mobile-apps/) is dead. Do you still have a copy of it? Thanks.


----------



## winphouser (May 3, 2016)

@raghulive SignTool.exe to resign and you can use self-signed cert. Should work I think..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## katsuga (May 3, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> The downlink link for Windows Store app from your site (http://winphans.com/forum/windows-10-mobile-apps/) is dead. Do you still have a copy of it? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I had used adfly with most of the apps download link which is blocked in many country ( I did not know that ) and later I forgot to change the links
However some are basic links directed to my onedrive account. Eg - Facebook beta.

Sent from my Micromax A106 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 3, 2016)

katsuga said:


> I had used adfly with most of the apps download link which is blocked in many country ( I did not know that ) and later I forgot to change the links
> However some are basic links directed to my onedrive account. Eg - Facebook beta.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A106 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



All the links work here (even the AdFly ones) except the Windows Store link which points directly to a file on your OneDrive account which doesn't exist anymore ( http://1drv.ms/1nyhXGc ): "This item might have been deleted, expired or you might not have permission to view it. Contact the owner of this item for more information."


----------



## katsuga (May 3, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> All the links work here (even the AdFly ones) except the Windows Store link which points directly to a file on your OneDrive account which doesn't exist anymore ( http://1drv.ms/1nyhXGc ): "This item might have been deleted, expired or you might not have permission to view it. Contact the owner of this item for more information."

Click to collapse



Try this
https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=...24&parId=7F9B234FC59C4406!57763&action=locate

Sent from my Micromax A106 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## w.bogdan (May 9, 2016)

Does anyone have a link for the FM Radio app? I've heard that microsoft's moron engineers are planning to remove it from W10M.


----------



## augustinionut (May 9, 2016)

We need a xap. Brewed.


----------



## qzem (May 10, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Does anyone have a link for the FM Radio app? I've heard that microsoft's moron engineers are planning to remove it from W10M.

Click to collapse



+1
I would also like to have an app for manual install. I don't like the ones from store. Some of the MS decisions are just plain stupid


----------



## w.bogdan (May 10, 2016)

I think there is no link: the FM Radio product id is f725010e-455d-4c09-ac48-bcdef0d4b626, but http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appId=f725010e-455d-4c09-ac48-bcdef0d4b626 leads nowhere.


----------



## dxdy (May 10, 2016)

another way to download appx and appxbundle files 
http://winphonehub-apps.appspot.com/


----------



## katsuga (May 10, 2016)

dxdy said:


> another way to download appx and appxbundle files
> http://winphonehub-apps.appspot.com/

Click to collapse



Thats for normal windows phone apps. Our tutorial is Windows 10 Mobile specific apps.


----------



## dxdy (May 10, 2016)

katsuga said:


> Thats for normal windows phone apps. Our tutorial is Windows 10 Mobile specific apps.

Click to collapse



is not for WP apps... WP apps is useless because is encrypted...

i use this to download many appx W10M files...


----------



## katsuga (May 10, 2016)

dxdy said:


> is not for WP apps... WP apps is useless because is encrypted...
> 
> i use this to download many appx W10M files...

Click to collapse


https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AFYC4DL_kmpOm6Q&v=3&ithint=photo,png
See.. Not working


----------



## dxdy (May 10, 2016)

katsuga said:


> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AFYC4DL_kmpOm6Q&v=3&ithint=photo,png
> See.. Not working

Click to collapse



i not say all working... some working, some not.... LOL.... turn on "little gray cells"


----------



## adityashingade (May 11, 2016)

can anyone tell me how can i get Messaging + Skype Working on WM10 Redstone Build 14332.1001?


----------



## Lanex777 (May 12, 2016)

adityashingade said:


> can anyone tell me how can i get Messaging + Skype Working on WM10 Redstone Build 14332.1001?

Click to collapse



Look at the link at the beginning of the thread, there is the appx file.

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

Could someone upload lumia motion data app? My 640XL cannot download it, says it is unsupported(
Here is the link:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/lumia-motion-data/9wzdncrfhwqv


----------



## katsuga (May 14, 2016)

adityashingade said:


> can anyone tell me how can i get Messaging + Skype Working on WM10 Redstone Build 14332.1001?

Click to collapse


http://winphans.com/forum/windows-10-mobile-apps/messaging-skype-for-windows-10-mobile/


----------



## adityashingade (May 20, 2016)

Lanex777 said:


> Look at the link at the beginning of the thread, there is the appx file.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



those are locked appx files in that link , and I'm unable to deploy them to phones . . .


----------



## augustinionut (May 20, 2016)

Copy to phone.....click on it...


----------



## souvik095 (May 28, 2016)

Please help me to download the full version of this app. Link: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/dm-player/9wzdncrcwcv3


----------



## titi66200 (May 28, 2016)

souvik095 said:


> Please help me to download the full version of this app. Link: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/dm-player/9wzdncrcwcv3

Click to collapse



If you want Full Version, buy it.


----------



## souvik095 (May 28, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> If you want Full Version, buy it.

Click to collapse



Actually I dont have money to buy it... Isn't there any way to get it free.. Groove music is full of bugs in my w10.


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2016)

Discussion of how to get apps for free instead of paying for them is not permitted anywhere at XDA, you will not receive any help with this.

Please read the Forum Rules and take note of rule #6

Forum Rules


----------



## katsuga (May 30, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Discussion of how to get apps for free instead of paying for them is not permitted anywhere at XDA, you will not receive any help with this.
> 
> Please read the Forum Rules and take note of rule #6
> 
> Forum Rules

Click to collapse



I think my post is not related to piracy because you cant actually pirate apps using this process. Hahaha. Even if someone extract the appx file , the other person needs to buy it even though he sideloads the package.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Jun 1, 2016)

your post is not the issue. The request from the user  _souvik095_ to get a cracked appx is not allowed here


----------



## katsuga (Jun 4, 2016)

Can anyone try this and let me know if its working for W10M RS mobiles. I dont have RS supported wp to try it out.


----------



## winphouser (Jun 5, 2016)

katsuga said:


> Can anyone try this and let me know if its working for W10M RS mobiles. I dont have RS supported wp to try it out.

Click to collapse



Yes it works on 143xx/640XL.

Does anyone have Windows Store version 11605.1000.113.0 package?


----------



## katsuga (Jun 5, 2016)

winphouser said:


> Yes it works on 143xx/640XL.
> 
> Does anyone have Windows Store version 11605.1000.113.0 package?

Click to collapse



Thanks..
I don't have the package for latest store. But I have one of the old store package. Current store on RS PC is buggy and does not download/update some apps


----------



## indospot (Jun 9, 2016)

Could you provide the Store package you have? I desperately need it.


----------



## katsuga (Jun 9, 2016)

indospot said:


> Could you provide the Store package you have? I desperately need it.

Click to collapse



https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...thkey=!AKrkz2iYaDAMj18&ithint=file,AppxBundle 

Its really old version


----------



## WeASeL... (Jun 12, 2016)

katsuga said:


> i thiunk the package you have downloaded is corrupted. Tryout those i have extracted in http://winphans.com/forum/windows-10-mobile-apps/ . this are working for most of us

Click to collapse




Can you extract Microsoft Edge? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## djtonka (Jun 12, 2016)

New Store v149, down in comments


----------



## katsuga (Jun 12, 2016)

WeASeL... said:


> Can you extract Microsoft Edge? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I do not think so, Edge gets updated with OS update not from store.


----------



## WeASeL... (Jun 13, 2016)

katsuga said:


> I do not think so, Edge gets updated with OS update not from store.

Click to collapse



Thank you. With update 14361, my edge crashes on launch and I don't want to hard reset.


----------



## denisf1981 (Jun 20, 2016)

Can anyone help me by sharing the store app  x86 (11606.1000.43)


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 20, 2016)

denisf1981 said:


> Can anyone help me by sharing the store app  x86 (11606.1000.43)

Click to collapse



Remove the .zip extension...


----------



## denisf1981 (Jun 20, 2016)

Tks, but not work


----------



## winphoneuser (Jun 22, 2016)

Looking for Dynamic Theme UWP app package(s) for both 10 Mobile & PC versions


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 22, 2016)

denisf1981 said:


> Can anyone help me by sharing the store app  x86 (11606.1000.43)

Click to collapse




denisf1981 said:


> Tks, but not work

Click to collapse



That's for mobile. You don't need an appx for x86, see here Restore and reinstall Windows Store in Windows 10 after removing with PowerShell http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-rest...windows-10-after-removing-it-with-powershell/


----------



## katsuga (Jun 22, 2016)

*Edit:1*

PLEASE USE " APP INSTALLER " FROM WINDOWS STORE TO SIDELOAD APPS ON WINDOWS 10 RS 
Link- App Installer (https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh4nns1)


----------



## katsuga (Jun 22, 2016)

*Edit:2*

http://imgur.com/mID4qbd

If the 8888 does not work then go to proxy settings in Charles and check and use the new port.


----------



## katsuga (Jun 22, 2016)

winphoneuser said:


> Looking for Dynamic Theme UWP app package(s) for both 10 Mobile & PC versions

Click to collapse



https://1drv.ms/u/s!AgZEnMVPI5t_hNAVw0FSMjzmggQqsw

Its an appxbundle so both the file are in there.


----------



## katsuga (Jun 22, 2016)

*EDIT:3*

We also have noticed that now you do not need to wait for the app to finish downloading to use the cache file link (step-11) ,once it starts downloading and the link with tlu.d..... links comes up, copy and paste it in a browser and download will start. Also the timer for the link has been increased to 20 minutes.


----------



## jksharma (Jun 23, 2016)

katsuga said:


> We also have noticed that now you do not need to wait for the app to finish downloading to use the cache file link (step-11) ,once it starts downloading and the link with tlu.d..... links comes up, copy and paste it in a browser and download will start. Also the timer for the link has been increased to 20 minutes.

Click to collapse



8888 port not working ,no INTERNET connection in wifi,suggest any working port


----------



## katsuga (Jun 23, 2016)

jksharma said:


> 8888 port not working ,no INTERNET connection in wifi,suggest any working port

Click to collapse




http://imgur.com/mID4qbd

If the 8888 does not work then go to proxy settings in Charles and check and use the new port.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2016)

WeASeL... said:


> Thank you. With update 14361, my edge crashes on launch and I don't want to hard reset.

Click to collapse



Use a different browser, Edge is crap anyway, don't get me wrong, it works well but there is still crap involved with it  that isn't as desirable as it could be, security for one, as it always has been with IE, Edge is just an incarnation of Internet Explorer.


----------



## WeASeL... (Jul 1, 2016)

Does anyone have the latest Store appx? I'm currently running 14379 and since the previous build, there's been a store update which results in error 0x80200056.


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 1, 2016)

Can somebody give me appx file of photos app in W10 Mobile Rs1?
I really need it.


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 8, 2016)

katsuga said:


> We also have noticed that now you do not need to wait for the app to finish downloading to use the cache file link (step-11) ,once it starts downloading and the link with tlu.d..... links comes up, copy and paste it in a browser and download will start. Also the timer for the link has been increased to 20 minutes.

Click to collapse



Is there a way to download previous versions of an app with this method? I need Skype 2.30.0.2 http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windo...-ab50-1dd11d4f4c4b?downloadname=Get-Skype.xap


----------



## katsuga (Jul 9, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Is there a way to download previous versions of an app with this method? I need Skype 2.30.0.2 http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windo...-ab50-1dd11d4f4c4b?downloadname=Get-Skype.xap

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no. It can be done with wp8/8.1 apps ( sometimes ) but not with universal.


----------



## katsuga (Aug 9, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if its still working on RS builds for phone. I dont have a wp to test it out.


----------

